# The four stage or levels of SNT development in 1840



## Hendrik (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Hendrik (Dec 16, 2014)

Brief summary drawing


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

What a fantastic post. Thank you for sharing. The accent was a tad difficult to follow (I struggle with accents) but the movement spoke for itself. I take it the attached image can be downloaded? Coolio


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2014)

Very interesting post, what he is talking about has a lot of similarity to Taijiquan and XIngyiquan Theory. When I was doing more SLT I have to admit when I started looking at it and training it from a more internal perspective it seemed to feel better.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Very interesting post, what he is talking about has a lot of similarity to Taijiquan and XIngyiquan Theory. When I was doing more SLT I have to admit when I started looking at it and training it from a more internal perspective it seemed to feel better.



I think that when I first started Wing Chun, what must be some four years ago, I was very ignorant in my attitude towards it. I had no grasp of the significance of SLT, other than just being a form. More that now, it also feels fun to do, rather feeling like a chore. The vid reinforces that. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 18, 2014)

Wing Chun is very much an internal art 'IF' trained properly. SNT is a multi layered form and is why it takes the longest about of time and training to learn and understand with a very strong internal aspect. First is to learn the form, learn the structures, movements and positions. Then learn what creates the movements and feeling what is happening with your body as the movements are made, how the center of gravity is changed and why. What tensions and stresses are in the body, why, and how to release them. Then learn the energies, pressures, receiving, giving, controlling. And finally, Intent. There is so much more than just standing in a funny stance and moving the arms in a particular manner.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> standing in a funny stance



That is probably the hardest to get used to. It is damn difficult not to naturally keep rising up on my feet. One good thing was, or is, keeping the center line if I can put it that way. Intent though, as a personal thing or as in overall to the art itself?


----------



## Danny T (Dec 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> That is probably the hardest to get used to. It is damn difficult not to naturally keep rising up on my feet. One good thing was, or is, keeping the center line if I can put it that way. Intent though, as a personal thing or as in overall to the art itself?


If you are in YGKYM properly you will not be able to rise out of it. 
Intent as in what, when, where, who, and why will give you the how.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> If you are in YGKYM properly you will not be able to rise out of it.
> Intent as in what, when, where, who, and why will give you the how.



Cool. Thankyou, I will take that onboard.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> That is probably the hardest to get used to. It is damn difficult not to naturally keep rising up on my feet.


Get into your stance. Feet spaced approx. shoulder width apart and turned inward. Knees bent and inside width 2 fists apart. Pelvis slightly tucked, back straight, sphincter muscle tightened. 

Once in the stance without changing anything. Don't not move the feet, do not widen the distance between the knees, keep the pelvis tucked; attempt to come up out of the stance. What happens? Again do not change a thing in your structure just attempt to come up.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn, I rise and fall just like a clock cycle. Whether I have it completely right not sure. Basically I keep my posture and feel balanced when I fall, and when I rise. Yeah leg muscles feel a bit tight. Two fists apart like you said, knees bent and had to find my feet a little though. I will keep practising that. Thank you sincerely!

Being  honest here, I did have to Google "sphincter" though.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> If you are in YGKYM properly you will not be able to rise out of it.
> Intent as in what, when, where, who, and why will give you the how.



Had to Google YEE GEE KIM YEUNG MA also.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hendrik said:


> Brief summary drawing



I have added this as my Desktop. I can practice with this in view eventually.


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 19, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Very interesting post, what he is talking about has a lot of similarity to Taijiquan and XIngyiquan Theory. When I was doing more SLT I have to admit when I started looking at it and training it from a more internal perspective it seemed to feel better.





Transk53 said:


> Had to Google YEE GEE KIM YEUNG MA also.





Transk53 said:


> I have added this as my Desktop. I can practice with this in view eventually.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BEST to have ygkym corrected by a very knowledgeable sifu regularly. For me- videos and diagrams  are not very helpful.
To me real internal elements and external elements  have to blended .


----------



## Danny T (Dec 19, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BEST to have ygkym corrected by a very knowledgeable sifu regularly. For me- videos and diagrams  are not very helpful.
> To me real internal elements and external elements  have to blended .


Yes sir; and properly trained SNT will do so quite well. 

Videos and diagrams can be excellent review sources when done well and by a very knowledgeable instructor but hands on training with a highly skilled and knowledgeable instructor is a must - first.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BEST to have ygkym corrected by a very knowledgeable sifu regularly. For me- videos and diagrams  are not very helpful.
> To me real internal elements and external elements  have to blended .



Agreed, I was just saying it started making more sense to me after I started looking at it from more of a Neijia perspective than a Waijia perspective and the person I originally learned it from did not have that perspective. However the one I trained with most recently appears to look at it more from a Neijia perspective, not as much as I do, but then that is the approach I have the most background in. Although I try to not bring Neijia into anything at all in the beginning


----------



## jhexx (Dec 19, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Damn, I rise and fall just like a clock cycle. Whether I have it completely right not sure. Basically I keep my posture and feel balanced when I fall, and when I rise. Yeah leg muscles feel a bit tight. Two fists apart like you said, knees bent and had to find my feet a little though. I will keep practising that. Thank you sincerely!
> 
> Being  honest here, I did have to Google "sphincter" though.





Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BEST to have ygkym corrected by a very knowledgeable sifu regularly. For me- videos and diagrams  are not very helpful.
> To me real internal elements and external elements  have to blended .



Best advice ever. Having someone correct your stance and make sure it's rock solid is the best way to go. Once you have it down right, practice it as much as you can, even during breaks or down time. I don't regret the amount of time spent in SNT, and it has helped a lot with the leg strength as well as foot placement and foot work as well! I even do it as a leg strength exercise by standing in YGKYM for about 15 minutes for 3 reps between my other drills and workouts.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BEST to have ygkym corrected by a very knowledgeable sifu regularly. For me- videos and diagrams  are not very helpful.
> To me real internal elements and external elements  have to blended .



I will keep that in mind. In fact I am going to make a point of asking the Sifu before the class begins. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

jhexx said:


> Best advice ever. Having someone correct your stance and make sure it's rock solid is the best way to go. Once you have it down right, practice it as much as you can, even during breaks or down time. I don't regret the amount of time spent in SNT, and it has helped a lot with the leg strength as well as foot placement and foot work as well! I even do it as a leg strength exercise by standing in YGKYM for about 15 minutes for 3 reps between my other drills and workouts.



Thanks. Is the 15 minutes down to personal choice, or would that be a fairly standard time to practise the YGKYM?


----------



## jhexx (Dec 20, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Thanks. Is the 15 minutes down to personal choice, or would that be a fairly standard time to practise the YGKYM?


It is my personal way of doing it, but I know of others who do it for 20 min- 1 hr per time practiced for leg strength and getting to know your center weight. Start easy then build it up as you go along. Allow yourself to feel the balance in your legs from the ground sway a bit until you find the sweet spot for your stance, balanced on all sides..


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 21, 2014)

jhexx said:


> It is my personal way of doing it, but I know of others who do it for 20 min- 1 hr per time practiced for leg strength and getting to know your center weight. Start easy then build it up as you go along. Allow yourself to feel the balance in your legs from the ground sway a bit until you find the sweet spot for your stance, balanced on all sides..



Cool. Thanks.


----------

